# Kaplan PE Study Materials



## MAJ ENG (Jun 8, 2011)

Did anyone use the Kaplan PE Study Materials? How were they?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2011)

MAJ ENG said:


> Did anyone use the Kaplan PE Study Materials? How were they?


Not sure which discipline of Kaplan you might be interested in. But for a review on the Kaplan PE power practice problems book, have a look at this thread. In short, the Kaplan PE power book had a fair amount of errors which made studying from it difficult. At best it was more problems to work but with the errors, makes for a poor resource.


----------



## FF8256 (Jun 8, 2011)

I had an older version (civil) that I had used as a source for more problems, and had the review book lying around by the tv so I'd page through it during commercials and stuff.... Same thing though, there were errors and the notations were different than the CERM, so I wouldn't recommend it (though I used an earlier version so maybe it's better now)


----------



## GS_Beacon (Jun 8, 2011)

MAJ ENG said:


> Did anyone use the Kaplan PE Study Materials? How were they?


I can't speak for the PE Civil materials, but I had actually considered ordering the Chemical PE offering and had emailed them about whether it would be updated for April 2011.

A representative from Kaplan replied and actually told me that _it had too many errors_, I would not be happy with it, and it would not be revised. Judging from the replies from other forum members, containing too many errors is not an uncommon issue with Kaplan PE prep materials.

Have you considered ordering PPI materials from ppi2pass.com? I noticed that when taking the exam in April, plenty of PE Civil examinees had the PE packages from PPI. Or perhaps enroll in review courses such as Testmasters (which I believe use PPI materials), School of PE, or MGI Management Institute? (Board members, feel free to offer your opinion on these refresher courses.)


----------

